# Question...



## Righty (29 Aug 2004)

Alright...

I was just sitting around today talking with a friend, we both plan on going into the airforce when we finish high school. We were talking about JTF2 and SAR Techs. 

***Now before you start telling me to piss off and all that, i'm not here to ask about JTF2, and SAR tech's.***

I know that both of these trades are open to all elements of the airforce after a certain amount of time in. I was just wondering if someone from the Airforce or Navy has ever made it into one of these units?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Aug 2004)

Yes


----------



## Cloud Cover (30 Aug 2004)

Short, concise and to the point. Excellent.  I need to emulate that... :


----------



## hiv (30 Aug 2004)

Righty said:
			
		

> Alright...
> 
> I was just sitting around today talking with a friend, we both plan on going into the airforce when we finish high school. We were talking about JTF2 and SAR Techs.
> 
> ...



Not only have they made it, SAR tech is an Air Force trade.

Per Ardua Ad Astra! First ones into the battlefield, last ones out!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Aug 2004)

whiskey 601 said:
			
		

> Short, concise and to the point. Excellent.   I need to emulate that... :



LOL what can i say I aim to give out truthful and accurate info.


----------



## Righty (30 Aug 2004)

> SAR tech is an Air Force trade



Yes.. i know that


Thanks dragon...


----------



## Zoomie (30 Aug 2004)

Tribal Jedi said:
			
		

> Not only have they made it, SAR tech is an Air Force trade.



Albeit, most SAR techs are remusters from the Army, there have been Airforce personnel that have taken the leap (pun intended).



> First ones into the battlefield, last ones out!



Actually we let the crunchies (aka green types) deal with the battlefield.


----------



## Righty (30 Aug 2004)

hey Zoomie are you a SAR tech?


----------



## Zoomie (30 Aug 2004)

Righty said:
			
		

> hey Zoomie are you a SAR tech?



http://army.ca/forums/members/818


----------



## Righty (30 Aug 2004)

please spare my ignorance and inlighten me... :-\


and i found this in your rank section: "ex-MCpl Capt"

you used to be a MCpl, but your a Capt now?


----------



## Zoomie (30 Aug 2004)

Sorry dude, I can be an azz at times..

I really should update the profile and put in my MOC - I am a Pilot.

Yes, I was a MCpl, now I am a Captain.

Cheers


----------



## Righty (30 Aug 2004)

How does that work?

What was your trade before? Did you just one day decide "i'm sick of being a NCM and just re-muster to pilot? 


Please tell me more!!!!!


----------



## casing (30 Aug 2004)

He's discussed it before.   Review previous threads and you should come across it.   You could also just check the "_Show last posts of this person_" link at the bottom of his profile page.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Aug 2004)

Well by looking at Zoomie's profile you can see he was a reservist armoured crewman. Probably was working on his degree whilst a member of his regiment, took the plunge and became and officer and later a pilot. If you have the back ground there are ways to do this such as the commissioning from the ranks program (sorry can't remember the acronym).


----------



## Missile Man (24 Feb 2005)

UTPNCM, as well as Special Commissioning Program.


----------

